# RV Tempo lädt zur "Ledscht Schicht"



## squirrel (12. Dezember 2006)

Hallo IBCler,

der RV Tempo Hirzweiler führt am* Samstag den 30.12.06 eine geführte MTB Tour *in  Hirzweiler  durch. Treffpunkt ist um *13:00 Uhr am Sportplatz in Hirzweiler*.

*Es wird keine Startgebühr erhoben!!!*

Wir werden mehrere Gruppen bilden, die alle jeweils ca. 2 Stunden unterwegs sein werden. Alle Gruppen werden gemeinsam starten und alle werden auch wieder gemeinsam in Hirzweiler ankommen. Unterschiedlich sind nur die Anforderungen.
Die erste Gruppe wird eine Strecke von ca. 40 km zurücklegen. Hier sind auch einige  technische Passagen enthalten. Diese Gruppe soll vor allem die sportlichen Fahrer ansprechen. Die nächste Gruppe wird etwa eine Strecke von 30 bis 35 km zurücklegen, die aber auch über die technische Passagen führt. Eine dritte Gruppe wird die Tour locker angehen und eine gemütliche Runde drehen. Hier werden wir auf etwa 25 km kommen.
Wir wollen die Gruppen  möglichst klein halten. Bei Bedarf werden wir noch eine weitere Gruppe bilden.

Im Anschluss werden wir dann bei Kaffee und Kuchen, Glühwein und Weizenbier zum gemütlichen Teil der Ledschd Schischd  übergehen. Duschen stehen im Sportheim zur Verfügung.

Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen!


----------



## Wiseman (12. Dezember 2006)

Schade. Bin ich in der Nähe von Oberammergau unterwegs, da dürfte die Anfahrt, auch mit dem Bike, etwas zu lange dauern 

Ein Andermal aber gerne.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (12. Dezember 2006)

Hört sich gut an. Werde mir den Termin mal vormerken. Ist gewiss besser als Sylvesterlauf in SB. Gibt's auch ne Kinder Gruppe?

@Wiseman: Oberammergau hört sich aber auch nach Trails an.


----------



## chris84 (12. Dezember 2006)

wäre gut möglich dass ich da am Start bin! da kann ich ja mitm Bike anreisen, sollte nur es wetter ein wenig stimmen


----------



## hausmuell (12. Dezember 2006)

Bin dabei!!! Komme gerade von der Di - 18.00 Tour zurück, war mal wieder spitze.  Heute auch punkto km und Schnitt. Aber bin ja selber schuld, wenn ich die Heizer mitbringe. Ich werde wohl die gemütliche Tour machen, technische Passagen im Winter sind nix für Grobschlosser.


----------



## cpetit (13. Dezember 2006)

Bin auch dabei.

Zu euch komme ich doch immer gerne.


----------



## ~Sumo~Steve~ (13. Dezember 2006)

Wenn ich mich bis dahin dafür fit fühle bin ich dabei !


----------



## Digicambiker (14. Dezember 2006)

Hi Sumo Steve
Deswegen bieten wir ja 3 verschiedene Leistungsklassen. Ausserdem, wenn du so fit bist wie dein Bruder, brauchst du keine Bedenken zu haben  .

Gruß Domenico


----------



## ~Sumo~Steve~ (14. Dezember 2006)

Digicambiker schrieb:


> Hi Sumo Steve
> Deswegen bieten wir ja 3 verschiedene Leistungsklassen. Ausserdem, wenn du so fit bist wie dein Bruder, brauchst du keine Bedenken zu haben  .
> 
> Gruß Domenico



na dann  

packt er die 50 km klasse ? Wenn ja pack ich die 30-35. Die trau ich mir zu.
Gehe, wenn mir von heute nichmehrsoviel weh tut, morgen mit ihm endlich mal wieder fahren. Und am Samstag und Sonntag hab ich vor mit ihm ans Feuerwehrgerätehaus zu kommen.   ......die Uhrzeiten auf der HP stimmen ja, gell ?


----------



## Digicambiker (14. Dezember 2006)

@ Sumo Steve
Jop, die Zeiten stimmen. Einige von uns fahren aber am Samstag um 13.00 uhr mit dem Bike nach Schmelz die "Crossmeisterschaft" gucken, kann dann sein, das ihr niemanden antrefft um 14.00 Uhr, oder ihr fahrt halt mit dort hin. Muss den Verfasser diesen Beitrags noch evtl. korrigieren. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das wir mit unserem "Wintertrainingszustand", , evtl. bei leichtem bis mittlerem Matsch  , das ganze mit technischen Passagen bestückt  , in 2 Std. 40 Km schaffen werden. Das schaffen wir im Sommer, aber jetzt nicht  . Also keine Angst Jungs und Mädels, ich rechne so mit max. 35 Km - 30 Km - 25 Km  .

Gruß Domenico


----------



## ~Sumo~Steve~ (14. Dezember 2006)

Digicambiker schrieb:


> @ Sumo Steve
> Jop, die Zeiten stimmen. Einige von uns fahren aber am Samstag um 13.00 uhr mit dem Bike nach Schmelz die "Crossmeisterschaft" gucken, kann dann sein, das ihr niemanden antrefft um 14.00 Uhr, oder ihr fahrt halt mit dort hin. Muss den Verfasser diesen Beitrags noch evtl. korrigieren. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das wir mit unserem "Wintertrainingszustand", , evtl. bei leichtem bis mittlerem Matsch  , das ganze mit technischen Passagen bestückt  , in 2 Std. 40 Km schaffen werden. Das schaffen wir im Sommer, aber jetzt nicht  . Also keine Angst Jungs und Mädels, ich rechne so mit max. 35 Km - 30 Km - 25 Km  .
> 
> Gruß Domenico



jo das werden wir ja sehen, wenn ihr nich da seit fahren wir halt zu 2., geht auch. Apropo Wintertrainingszustand..... Bin den Singletrail (spielweise?) mit dem Brückchen heut gerockt. Mit nobby vorne und hinten eigntlich kein Problem, man kommt auch nach dem Bückchen noch das steile Stück hoch  , soooooo nass isses dort garnich

Bin heute 20 km gefahren, in 1 h und 15 Minuten. Aber mit gut 1/3 EXTRMEM Matsch wo es maximal mit 5 km/h vorranging, ich sah natürlich entsprechned aus :kotz:  War da an so nem kleinen Segelflugplatz, kannst du mir sagen wo ich da war ?    Ich hoff ihr fahrt bei dem Wetter mehr Waldautobahn ?!?!?

Gruß Steven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (15. Dezember 2006)

Wiseman schrieb:


> Schade. Bin ich in der Nähe von Oberammergau unterwegs, da dürfte die Anfahrt, auch mit dem Bike, etwas zu lange dauern
> 
> Ein Andermal aber gerne.
> 
> ...



Hey Wiseman, nutze die Gelegenheit und geh dort biken 
Oberammergau - eine der genialsten und schwersten Marathonstrecken die ich kenne! 

War dieses Jahr bei der DM dort! 

@squirrel

Tolle Idee, leider keine Zeit, bin außer Landes - schade!


----------



## squirrel (15. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen.
Vielleicht noch mal zur Verdeutlichung was zu den km-Angaben der Tour: Diese sollten vor allem verdeutlichen, dass wir mit einer schnellen Gruppe einen hohen Schnitt fahren können, mit einer mittleren einen etwas langsameren und mit einer dritten Gruppe einfach ne gemütliche 2h-Tour. Diese Angaben müssen nicht auf Teufel komm raus und bei jedem Wetter ganz genau eingehalten werden. Es sollte sich halt einfach jeder grob einschätzen und entscheiden, ob er richtig Gas geben will und in ne Racer-Gruppe oder halt etwas gemütlicher oder langsam. 


Gruß,
N.

PS: [offtopic] Wegen Samstag: Vorgesehener Start Richtung Schmelz ist 13Uhr. Am sichersten wird es sein, kurzfristig nochmal auf der RV Tempo-HP nachzusehen. In der Shoutbox würden Änderungen des Abfahrtstermins vermerkt, falls sich welche ergeben. Je nachdem wie lange ihr beim Cross-Rennen zuschauen wollt, solltet ihr eure Lampen nicht vergessen...


----------



## squirrel (24. Dezember 2006)

Obwohl das eher ein Silvester-Thread ist, an dieser Stelle schonmal frohe Weihnachten an die Community. 
Wenn ihr die guten Vorsätze schon im "alten Jahr" beginnen wollt, könnt ihr mit dem Anti-Weihnachtsspeck-Programm bzw. dem Frühjahrs-Formaufbau-Training schon am 30.12. beginnen... 

Wir sehn uns...


----------



## Digicambiker (28. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen
Ich hoffe ihr habt die Weihnachten alle gut überstanden.
So wie es aussieht, werde ich die 2. Gruppe führen. Habe gestern mal ne Strecke zusammengewürfelt, die bei meinem Mitfahrer gut ankam  .
Es werden 30 Km werden und ca. 500-550 Hm. Wenn die Witterung so bleibt, wird an der Strecke nichts mehr geändert. Wir werden einige Trails mitnehmen, auf jedenfall Streckenteile befahren, die eines Moutainbikes würdig sind  . Freue mich schon auf Samstag und hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter so.

Gruß Domenico


----------



## tiegerbaehr (28. Dezember 2006)

Digicambiker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Ich hoffe ihr habt die Weihnachten alle gut überstanden.
> So wie es aussieht, werde ich die 2. Gruppe führen. Habe gestern mal ne Strecke zusammengewürfelt, die bei meinem Mitfahrer gut ankam  .
> Es werden 30 Km werden und ca. 500-550 Hm. Wenn die Witterung so bleibt, wird an der Strecke nichts mehr geändert. Wir werden einige Trails mitnehmen, auf jedenfall Streckenteile befahren, die eines Moutainbikes würdig sind  . Freue mich schon auf Samstag und hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter so.
> ...




Hi Domenico - dann freu ich mich doch darauf, mal ganz in aller Ruhe ´hinter Dir herfahren zu dürfen   

Bis am Samstag


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Dezember 2006)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:


> Hi Domenico - dann freu ich mich doch darauf, mal ganz in aller Ruhe ´hinter Dir herfahren zu dürfen
> 
> Bis am Samstag



Ich schliese mich tiegerbaehr an, ist ja dann so wie beim EMC  

Freue mich schon 

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Digicambiker (28. Dezember 2006)

Hi zusammen

@Tiegerbaehr
Ja, das muss ich dann genießen,  *du hinter mir*  .

@Einheimischer
Tiegerbaehr schreibt aber gemütlich  . Wenn du das immer beim EMC machst, weiß ich, was du falsch machst  .

OK, Spaß bei Seite, freu mich schon aus Samstag. Werde dann gemütlich vor euch herrollen.

Gruß Domenico


----------



## leeqwar (28. Dezember 2006)

also ich werde angreifen...


----------



## chris84 (28. Dezember 2006)

ich auch  

ich hab mal vor da eventuell mitm Bike hinzufahren...


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Dezember 2006)

Ich habs gewusst!  

Ich werde auch per Rad anreisen, sind ja immerhin die letzten Punkte fü 06. Aus dem Grund kann ich anschliesend auch nicht bleiben und lecker Getränke konsumieren. Zwei Tage  schafft meine Leber aber sowieso nicht mehr  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (28. Dezember 2006)

bin bezüglich anreise noch unschlüssig. 
vielleicht fahre ich nur mit dem rad hin und lasse mich dann abholen.


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Dezember 2006)

Hab ich auch schon überlegt. Aber erstens findet meine Freundin Hirzweiler nicht und zweitens müsste ich dann ein riesen Rucksack mitschleppen. *sing* Wenn jetzt Sommer wär... 

Edit: ich könnte natürlich auch von Illingen mit dem Zug heimfahren, die 4Km bis zum Bhf sollten zu schaffen sein. 
@RV Tempo Hirzweiler: bestünde denn die Möglichkeit, vor Start der Tour einen Rucksack mit Klammotten irgendwo zu deponieren?

Grüße.


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (28. Dezember 2006)

Bin auch dabei. (mit sumosteve)
Bin schon lange nimmer richtig gefahren wegen dem sc***  Bund.


----------



## leeqwar (29. Dezember 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:


> @RV Tempo Hirzweiler: bestünde denn die Möglichkeit, vor Start der Tour einen Rucksack mit Klammotten irgendwo zu deponieren?
> 
> Grüße.



dann trag doch einfach wieder den anderen ort mit "h" ins gps ein, dann kannst du den wäschesack bei meinen eltern deponieren. von dort brauchen wir etwa 10 minuten.


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Dezember 2006)

Nütz ja nüscht. Wenn, will ich in Hirzweiler direkt nach der Tour duschen, sonst bin ich sofort krank, von wegen "Open Window" und so.

Grüße.


----------



## chris84 (29. Dezember 2006)

@leequar: wenn du fährst könnten wir ja zusammen fahren. Mit dem Heimfahren lassen hab ich auch in der Überlegung, da gibts auch wohl noch mehrere Möglichkeiten. Um mitm Radl heimzufahren sollte man wohl licht mitnehmen  
Rucksack kann man sicher bei irgendjemandem im Auto deponieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Digicambiker (29. Dezember 2006)

Hi zusammen
Start und Ziel ist ja am Sportlerheim. Ich denke schon, das ihr eure Sachen dort deponieren könnt. Wenn nicht fahren wir kurz zu mir nach Hause, dort können wir auch alles ablegen.

Habe heute wieder die Strecke getestet, lässt sich super fahren. War zwar morgens, aber denke nicht, das das alles Butterweich wird bis mittags.

Bis morgen
Domenico

PS: Laut GPS sind es ziemlich genau 30 Km und 550 Hm. Denke das reicht für  über Winter.


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Dezember 2006)

Digicambiker schrieb:


> PS: Laut GPS sind es ziemlich genau 30 Km und 550 Hm. Denke das reicht für  über Winter.



Jaja das reicht dicke, mehr braucht IHR nicht zu fahren  

Grüße.


----------



## Mudstorm (29. Dezember 2006)

Hi Chris,
mit Sachen deponieren ist kein Thema, wenn alle Stricke reißen rufe ich meine Freundin an. Die kommt dann mit dem Auto vorbei. Wir (Ihr) müßten nur auf dem Heimweg über Illingen fahren und die Sachen wieder abholen.


----------



## chris84 (29. Dezember 2006)

das mit den Sachen is gar kein Problem, Trainingskollege von mir is mitm VW-Bus da, da kann ich auf jeden Fall deponieren. Und de StefanSLS kommt sicher auch mitm Auto...
trotzdem danke @mudstorm!


----------



## snison (30. Dezember 2006)

Hi!
Uwe und ich sind auch dabei.
Bis denne!!!
Sni


----------



## 007ike (30. Dezember 2006)

He, vielen Dank für die tolle Tour! Hat echt Spaß gemacht!


----------



## chris84 (30. Dezember 2006)

jo, klasse Veranstaltung! abgesehen vom Wetter hat alles gepasst! vor allem die warmen Duschen!  

aber warum hat sich keiner in die 40km-Gruppe getraut?  wir haben zu fünft ein gemütliches Ründchen gedreht... dementsprechend harmonisch war die Fahrerei. Danke an den Guide!

is der Einheimische eigentlich zwischenzeitlich zuhause angekommen?   

Gruß
Chris


----------



## 007ike (30. Dezember 2006)

chris84 schrieb:


> ......
> 
> is der Einheimische eigentlich zwischenzeitlich zuhause angekommen?
> 
> ...



.........................das frage ich mich auch verzweifelt ans Telefon geht er zumindest mal nicht


----------



## Mudstorm (30. Dezember 2006)

War richtig schön "batschnass"!
Nee, ohne scheiß, hat richtig laune gemacht und mein neues bike ist jetzt auch mal eingeweiht.
Aber, definitiv, weiss ist keine so gute farbe für ein mtb. Man lernt ja nie aus. 

Gruß an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (30. Dezember 2006)

ja, war ne sehr schöne tour. war auch richtig was los.

der einheimische hat was von ca 8 stunden heimfahrt gesagt. 

ps: hab meine schuhe vergessen. falls die irgendwo auftauchen, bitte ne kurze pm. komme sie dann abholen


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (30. Dezember 2006)

Jap, war echt cool, trotz Regen !!


----------



## ~Sumo~Steve~ (30. Dezember 2006)

War ne coole Tour, zwar nass ohne Ende, hat aber trotzdem sau Bock gemacht.
Die 30 km haben mir auch gepasst  

Apropo Einheimischer:
dafür dass er noch heimfahren musste (mim auto oder) hat der ganz gut gebechert


----------



## chris84 (30. Dezember 2006)

@Sumo: ne, der hat sich sicher nicht mitm Auto aufn Heimweg gemacht  

wahrscheinlich hat ers gerade so bis zum nächsten Bahnhof geschafft, ist dann aber in nen Zug eingestiegen der in die falsche Richtung fährt  
tja, hätte er an seinem Navi Internet könnte er uns möglicherweise erzählen wo er ist  

@mudstorm: warum?   weiß nimmt die prima die farbe vom Untergrund an *gg*


----------



## Mudstorm (30. Dezember 2006)

@ chris84

Suuper erkannt  Hab zwei stunden gebraucht damit es wieder seine "Originalfarbe" annimmt!


----------



## chris84 (30. Dezember 2006)

deshalb is mein bike matschbraun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (31. Dezember 2006)

ja danke für die schöne geführte tour!

@leequar bei mir im auto sind deine schuhe leider nicht, hab gerade nochmal nachgesehen.


guten rutsch!

lg timo


----------



## Einheimischer (31. Dezember 2006)

Also um alle Spekulationen über meinen Verbleib zu beenden, ich bin dahemm!
Bin dort gestern wohl etwas versackt, war aber auch super Stimmung und es gab viel zu lachen und viel 
An dieser Stelle auch ein riesen Dankeschön, an den netten (nüchternen) Biker, der mich anstatt wie geplant an den Bahnhof, kurzerhand ganz nach Hause gefahren hat. Wer weiss wo das sonst geendet hätte - ich wollte schon immer mit Radhose und Überschuhen in einer Disco neue Trends setzen  
Die Tour hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen, für das bescheidene Wetter gegen Schluss könnt ihr ja nix. Jetzt brauch ich aber erstmal 'ne Aspirin 

Guten Rutsch an alle!

Grüße.


----------



## Digicambiker (31. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen
Bin jetzt auch mal aufgestanden. Probiers aber mal ohne Aspirin  . Wie ich das hier so lese, hat es den meisten ja gefallen. Hat mir echt spaß gemacht, euch durch die Trails zu führen.
@ Einheimischer
Ja war doch besser, das er dich nach Hause gefahren hat. Aber der Trend in der Disco wäre vielleicht auch cool geworden.

@ Mudstorm
Habe gereade gesehen, das du aus Illingen bist? Müssen dann mal zusammen biken irgendwann, oder? Du warst doch auch in meiner Gruppe dabei, oder irre ich mich da.

OK dann nochmal danke an meine Mitfahrer, hat alles, bis auf`s Wetter, gut gepasst  . Vielleicht dann im nächsten Jahr wieder.
Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Domenico


----------



## Digicambiker (31. Dezember 2006)

Hi nochmal
Habe mal die Strecke von gestern bearbeitet. Wer will, kann sich ja die Dateien (Google Earth u. Magic Maps) zuhause in Ruhe ansehen.

Gruß Domenico
Anhang anzeigen Rv-Tempo-geführte-Tour-2006-30Km.zip


----------



## Einheimischer (31. Dezember 2006)

Digicambiker schrieb:


> @ Einheimischer
> Ja war doch besser, das er dich nach Hause gefahren hat. Aber der Trend in der Disco wäre vielleicht auch cool geworden.



Spätestens nächte Woche hätte es dann in Saarbrückens Boutiquen Überschuhe von Hilfiger, Replay und Diesel für 199 Euro gegeben - ich sehs bildlich vor mir, Spargeldürre Modells mit Strass besetzten Überschuhen auf den Catwalks dieser Welt...Germanys next Überschuhmodell  

Grüße.


----------



## Mudstorm (31. Dezember 2006)

@Digicambiker

klar, biken gehen ist immer gut. Kann nur nie genau sagen wann (planung unmöglich:-() Habe meistens auf der Maloche "open end".
Den Samstag habe ich mir aber fürs biken freigehalten, die Tage werden ja jetzt auch wieder länger
Einfach ein paar tage vorher ne PN an mich und ich sag dir dann bescheid

Gruß Kenneth

Guter Rutsch an Alle!!)


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (1. Januar 2007)

@ digicambiker und Mudstorm

mir und sumo dann auch Bescheid sagen, gell. Morgen?


----------

